# Rotala Indica problem



## sharkl11 (Jun 3, 2012)

Leaves are browning and get bent easily. Wilts and eventually dies

Dosing Macro & micro fix with additional Iron and MonoPotassium Phosphate. T5HO 39x2. DIY substrate. Tank 30x12x12. 20 gal long 

Anything is appreciated. Thank you.

Correction: Singapore


----------



## TheFoleys (Aug 28, 2012)

Did you leave that plant dry for a period of time.. or grow it out in a totally different tank.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like I see green spots on the leaves on the last picture. If it is GSA it is usual a sign of low PO4. What is your fertilizer schedule or do you know any water parameters?


----------

